

Iterations, a new internal app for managing what we work on next  - mrduncan
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2659-iterations-a-new-internal-app-for-managing-what-we-work-on-next

======
yoak
That looks like it could allow extending a practice common in only fairly new
startups to more mature and larger organizations. I like the idea of people
being able to find things that they want to work on and that they think are
important, build teams around themselves and take action. Particularly at the
beginning of projects, things work better that way if you've built the right
team. Later, you tend to get more pressure from external drivers and end up
resorting to "business owners" prioritizing backlogs or whatever applies to
your implicit or explicit SDLC or methods.

At first blush, this looks like a way to extend that useful aspects of new
teams further by increasing the bandwidth for tracking, communicating
priorities and dynamically organizing without losing things. That's how it is
different from bug trackers, etc., mentioned in the other comments. It would
be interesting to use something like this in a project as mature as 37signals
and see what happens.

I will look into it further if it becomes a product.

------
rguzman
Haven't ticketing systems and bug trackers been around for a long, long, long
time?

~~~
akozak
My thought exactly. But I suppose if you limit yourself to 37signals apps,
then it was an open need.

~~~
foobarbazetc
But isn't this the point of Basecamp?

------
tbgvi
That's funny, I actually use Basecamp for this right now. Specifically with
the To-Do lists. I've never really had a problem with keeping track that way,
interesting that they wanted something more dedicated to the task.

That being said, if they offered this as a product I'd get on board.

